# مهندس طبي يدخل جو العمل -2- المقابلة



## الأبلق الفرد (2 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، تأخرنا عليكم بسبب ضغط العمل .
نكمل ما بدأنا به ووصلنا إلى المقابلة وأجوائها، قبل المقابلة لا تعلم ماذا تفعل فأنت لا زلت طري العظم غض العود ، ستبدأ بمراجعة الأجهزة الطبية (( خاصة ما يتعلق بميدان عمل الشركة التي ستجري لك المقابلة)) ثم تستعيد ذكرياتك مع الإلكترونيات والدارات المنطقية وفحص العناصر الإلكترونية .
الآن أصبح المهندس الطبي جاهز للمقاتلة - عفوا المقابلة - ويذهب إلى الشركة المعنية لإجراء المقابلة.
للوهلة الأولى الخوف والاستغراب هو المسيطر، الآن دخلنا لإجراء المقابلة فماذا حدث؟؟؟
- يبدأ الترحيب بك ثم تبدأ الأسئلة وقد كانت كالتالي ( الشركة المعنية مختصة بأنظمة التصوير الطبية)):
1- ماذا نقصد بالمصطلحات التالية : AEC,DR,BRS.,CR .
2- ارسم مخطط صندوقي لجهاز الأشعة التنظيرية.
3-اشرح آلية توليدالأشعة السينية وعدد أهم خصائها.
4-عن ماذا يعبر كل من KV &mA بالنسبة لأشعة X .
5- كيف نفحص الترانزستور والديود.
6- هل الصورة الناتجة على فيلم الأشعة لها نفس قياس العضو المصور؟
7- مبدأ عمل الطبقي المحوري وطرق إعادة بناء الصورة .
8- خصائص مضخم العمليات المثالي.
9- ترجمة وقراءة Datasheet حول جهاز معينوماذا فهمت من ذلك .
هنا انتهت الأسئلة ثم السؤال عن الراتب المتوقع وعن خدمة العلم؟ وهل تمتلك رخصة قيادة سيارة أم لا؟ وبعد ذلك يضع الشخص الذي أجرى المقابلة علامات على المقابلة تتعلق بالإجابات والسرعة وإجادة اللغة الإنكليزية.
وبعد ذلك يتصلون بك أو يرسلوا لكe.mail .
وأنت في هذه المرحلة ستنتظر هذا الاتصال.


----------



## feras88 (2 أغسطس 2008)

الأبلق الفرد قال:


> 1- ماذا نقصد بالمصطلحات التالية : Aec,dr,brs.,cr .
> .


 والله حيرتني شو نقصد بهذي المصطلحات ؟؟؟؟ :82:
وشكرا على موضوعك الرائع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع .

البغدادي


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (4 أغسطس 2008)

*هذه مصطلحات خاصة بالأشعة*

السلام عليكم .
بالنسبة لما ورد من أسئلة فأنا أنوي الإجابة عليعا تباعا وسأبدأ بالمصطلحات للأخ FERAS 88 .
المقصود بالDR فهو التصوير الرقمي (( نستغني عن الأفلام)) Digital Radiography .
والCR فهو التصوير المحوسب Computed Radiography ونستخدم فيه أفلام خاصة من أنصاف النواقل ويتم قرائتها بواسطة الScanner .
والBRS فهو نظام التصوير الأساسي في الأشعة Basic Radiography System وهو مخصص للحوادث.
والAEC فهو التحكم بالتعرض الذاتي للأشعة Automatic Exposure Control للحد من التعرض الزائد للأشعة عبر الإشارة الراجعة عبر الكواشف.


----------



## feras88 (4 أغسطس 2008)

والله اول مرة اسمع بهذي الاختصارات رغم ان المعنى ليس جديدا علي ,
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الابلق الفرد وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## salimalkobati (6 أغسطس 2008)

يا اخوان انا طالب هندسه معدات طبية سنة خامسة ادرس في اوكرانيا وهنا الدراسة باللغة الاكرانية ونفسي اشوف مرجع او كتاب يتعلق بالمعدات الطبيه ارجو منكم ان تكتبو لي موقع ممكن الواحد يحمل منه كتب او تقارير او بحث باللغة العربية اكون شاكر لكم


----------



## ahmed ezzat (19 أغسطس 2008)

والله يأخونا المشكلة كمان لما تكون شغال في شركة قبل كدة يسألك عن سبب ليه عايز تسيب شركتك ومين قال أن عندنا أحسن


----------



## الكترونيك الموصل (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا عل موضوع


----------



## ابو كاسر (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على وصفك لواقعنا الأليم كمهندسي أجهزة طبية


----------



## محمودعلى احمد (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز
وجعل الله ما قمت به من عمل صالح في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طارق فقها (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## element_h (14 مايو 2009)

:77:thanks very much for these information and i hope to bring more:77:


----------



## دنيا الحب (17 مايو 2009)

مشكور والله بس انا اتخرجت من الجامعه هندسه معدات طبيه بس صراحه بالاختصارات حسيت اني مادرست اي شيئ
جزاك الله الف خير
وربنا يستر


----------



## somy (18 مايو 2009)

بالجد تسلم اخووووي 
وربنا يجززاك خير


----------



## هندسة التقانة (28 يونيو 2010)

مشكور كتير يا باش مهندس علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندسة جادة (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mouhamad seif (16 نوفمبر 2010)

w benesbi la ba2yet el 2as2eli???


----------



## mohammed.madani (17 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكرا على الوضوع


----------

